# 3rd party business that increases claim amounts?



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

Another roofer in town told me he uses a 3rd party business that interacts with the insurance company involved in a claim and gets them to increase the amount of the estimate by up to 22%. The company then gets paid a commission on the amount they increase the claim. 

Can someone tell me about this? Is this legitimate? If so, can you recommend a company that I could use? If it's not legit, could you explain why? I'd like to understand all of this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing is _legit _when it comes to insurance work.


----------

